# فرصه شقه للايجارقانون جديد شارع النزهه مصر الجديده



## محمدعراقي (23 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 123113
للايجار شقه مميزة بمصر الجديده بشارع النزهه مساحتها 100متر (2 غرف نوم و2 ريسبشين و حمام ومطبخ )
 التشطيب سوبر لوكس 
	الشقه الدور الخامس ..... بدون اسانسير 
	المطلوب 1200 جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

